# Regular Beehive Meet: CANCELLED ;-(



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

May is just around the corner and we need to think about our next meet.

When?? Lunch or evening, Saturday or Sunday?
What?? Cruise and meal or meal only??

Over to all of you: what would you like to do?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Whenever for me... I'm on holidy in May - but will do my best to make it!


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dani,

Definitely interested  The best day for us is a Sunday - cruise and meal sounds great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See you soon

Dan & Loz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Keep suggesting, folks. So far we have Sunday cruise and meal.
If Sunday, what Sunday??



MikeyB said:


> I'm on holidy in May - but will do my best to make it!


I like this statement: are you going to take a break from your holidays? Just for the meet?? :wink:  :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Dani, I am on holiday between the 10th to the 17th so anytime apart from then and I should be ok....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi Dani, I am on holiday between the 10th to the 17th so anytime apart from then and I should be ok....


Great Mikey 

Come on folks: I leave the suggestion of some dates to you:
22nd May perhaps ... errmmm :wink: :roll: 

Geoff?? Where is Geoff?? I'd like to see the _Red Arrow _


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

How about the 29th as it's my B'day  . Then again, might be too hungover to even get outta bed from the night be4 [smiley=zzz.gif] . Just a suggestion. Will be away from the 14th for 2weeks (poss) so if between these dates the Phantom will not show.....as per usual I guess! :roll:

Glen.


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

If Sunday is the preferred day, then 15th or 29th for us, if poss...?

The Red-arrows first Wafflles Run then...!

Regards
Jagman (Geoff & Cas in Cas's new TTC!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Geoff, Glen,

29th is o.k. here 

Any other preferences anyone????


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Gworks said:


> How about the 29th as it's my B'day  . Then again, might be too hungover to even get outta bed from the night be4 [smiley=zzz.gif] . Just a suggestion. Will be away from the 14th for 2weeks (poss) so if between these dates the Phantom will not show.....as per usual I guess! :roll:
> 
> Glen.


We will do the 29th just for Glen :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > How about the 29th as it's my B'day  . Then again, might be too hungover to even get outta bed from the night be4 [smiley=zzz.gif] . Just a suggestion. Will be away from the 14th for 2weeks (poss) so if between these dates the Phantom will not show.....as per usual I guess! :roll:
> ...


That's real committment, David  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Glen, you've been nailed!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol: 8) 
29th May: no chickening out, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Wont chicken out, aslong as it's after 12. Need my beauty sleep and more importantly enough time to recover from the night be4. 
See y'all there then for my Quater Life crisis.......25!!! 

Glen.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Wont chicken out, aslong as it's after 12. Need my beauty sleep and more importantly enough time to recover from the night be4.
> See y'all there then for my Quater Life crisis.......25!!!
> 
> Glen.


Glen it is my birthday on the 31st , so i will be [smiley=cheers.gif] on sat  :wink: , i'm nearer a mid life crisis :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > Wont chicken out, aslong as it's after 12. Need my beauty sleep and more importantly enough time to recover from the night be4.
> ...


Chickens, both of you :roll:

We shall do some good celebraing 8)


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani & All,

The Red-Arrows maiden flight looks set for the 29th then....
will try to keep up with the posts for a change !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

Yes, Now its a 
Misano Red 2003 TTC 225 with Red Leather...
& of course, W40 HOT !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani & All,
> 
> The Red-Arrows maiden flight looks set for the 29th then....
> will try to keep up with the posts for a change !
> ...


Looks like we're set for a low level flight for the 29th then, Geoff 

Will you please nudge that boss of yours
(he must be very busy :wink: :roll: )


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Steve is alive & well....& very busy !!
Unfortunately, he is expecting to be away this weekend, in Cornwall I think ? So, at least the roads up north will be safe for us !!!

No doubt he will turn-up in a TTR next, just when we.ve lost ours....?!

Regards
Geoff


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> So, at least the roads up north will be safe for us !!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

All things being well I should be OK for this - I think I will "TT-Rally" the Beemer (albeit rear gunner - it's still a diesel and smokes when giving it some  ) I need give Jagman some grief for his constant "tractor" jokes so the sight of a Kidney grill bearing down on him should bring a smile....

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> All things being well I should be OK for this - I think I will "TT-Rally" the Beemer


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Put us down for 29th May.

Look forward to meeting up again.

Mike & Marg


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Dani n all. Booked my hols the other day and arrive back in the UK @ 8am on the 31st too. Also my car will be in the bodyshop until the 29th too (whilst Im away) so if I'm not too tired from flying I will get someone to drop me off then will have to jump in one of your cars? Will keep u posted whilst abroad.

Glen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mike McD said:


> Put us down for 29th May.
> 
> Look forward to meeting up again.
> 
> Mike & Marg


Super, Mike&Marg


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Dani - please can you confirm the date, time etc.

Also .............. where is the Beehive??

Thanks

Mike & Marg


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mike McD said:


> Dani - please can you confirm the date, time etc.
> 
> Also .............. where is the Beehive??
> 
> ...


Will be on here tomorrow, Mike

I have Swissol Dave staying with me right now doing A3DFU tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far this looks like:

MikeyB
Dan&Lauren
Geoff&Caroline
David&Julie
Jonathan
Dani&Ron
??Glen??

 sorry, Mike,
we will meet 1pm at the Legh Arms, Adlington, approximately 5 miles north of Macclefield on the A523 for a pre-cruise drink.
Oh, that's Sunday, 29th May

Anyone: my mob is 07711 609 624


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'll be at Silverstone for WSBK....sorry!

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I'll be at Silverstone for WSBK....sorry!
> 
> H


I hope for nice weather down there [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Sorry Dani but something unexpected has turned up so we cannot now make it this Sunday 

Hope we havn't messed things up :?

Regards,

Mike & Marg


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not to worry, Mike

There'll always be next time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Apologies all,

I'm really sorry but circumstances are against our May meet. I have to cancel/postpone this one 

If any of you still want to _"Waffle"_ ahead, this is the telephone number of the BeeHive Inn: -
01298 812 758

I'll be back :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Gutted to hear that Dani, as I was replying today from Gran Canaria to say that if my flight isnt delayed and we get in for the scheduled 8am IÂ´ll be there. Was hoping for a few free rounds too since itÂ´s my bÂ´day  :wink: 
Oh well, hope all is well.

Glen.


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Great Shame  was looking forward to this one, hope everythings ok though dani.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sorry again, Glen and Steve.

Just watch out for the postponed BeeHive meet
[smiley=dude.gif]  [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

and sundays forecast was [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] sorry dani just trying to make you feel guilty :lol: see you on the cruise down anyway.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> and sundays forecast was [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] sorry dani *just trying to make you feel guilty* :lol: see you on the cruise down anyway.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


You're doing a good job, Steve. Just carry on!!!!

See you on the 25th June :-*


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hope you feel better soon Dani - will see you all next time.

Jonathan


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

[smiley=oops.gif] Sorry Dani thought u just had other commitments never realised you where not feeling well, get well soon.

Steve [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh well. For any of those up for it, I have a table booked at Sintillates night held @ Brasingamens in Alderley Edge from 8:30pm onwards if u wanna bob down for a few drinks. Just say your with the Glen Party and you'll be fine to get in.
Sorry it could't happen once again Dani.


Glen.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Jonathan, Steve and Glen 

No worry: "I will be back" soon [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Gworks said:


> How about the 29th as it's my B'day  .
> Glen.


Mine too [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Gworks said:
> 
> 
> > How about the 29th as it's my B'day  .
> ...


Good man. So if your down Cheshire ends u shud bob into Braz and we'll buy each other drinks :lol:

Glen.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I pop into the Braz quite a lot... footballer wives and all that :wink: 

If anyone is popping in there during the week, let me know


----------

